# Happy Birthday Waytt Fur



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you must be special ..2 birthday greetings
Happy Birthday To you.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's a great day!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday O' Hairy One.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday...hope it's a great one!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to YOU!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just popped in and am glad I did. Happy birthday to you, my good friend. May good feelings and luck follow you all day long!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you all.
Mom and Dad are visiting and brought cookies
and cake and pie and presents.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Wyatt, and many more!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Wyatt!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wyatt and have a wonderful day!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wyatt! welcome to geezerville...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday WF!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you all...
Its been a fun day so far


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Wyatt!! I hope you are enjoying a great day and that you will have a wonderful year!!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to be late Wyatt, I was away. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again to all.
Too much wine with dinner last night
Do not know where my pants are........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL....I do hope you didn't leave them a the dinner table!!


----------

